
Condé Nast Hopes to Wean Itself From Ad Revenue - jawngee
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/24/business/media/24mag.html?_r=3&ref=business
======
MC27
That comment about advertising being risky while they move out of a recession
is a strange one. Outside of a recession advertising rates will increase
hugely; what they should be scared of is the next recession and preparing for
it.

------
VengefulCynic
If Condé Nast thinks that they're going to be getting 50% of their revenue
from consumer subscriptions, then they'd better start increasing the quality
of some of their offerings. Wired comes to mind in particular with its
terrible content-to-ad ratios both in print and electronic forms and its
legion of short also-ran articles. I know when the option of renewing my
$12/year subscription to Wired came up a couple of years ago, I just couldn't
find the value to justify the admittedly-marginal cost.

~~~
rianjs
You need a certain ad-to-content ratio to qualify for bulk mail postage rates.

~~~
moe
On the internet, too?

------
benofsky
While perhaps just a coincidence, this is very interesting considering the
recent news re: Reddit Gold.

------
warmfuzzykitten
They want to charge people more to read a magazine that is 90% ad pages. That
could work.

